# StudioLogic Sl88 Grand



## Billyw42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Good evening!

I just bought one of these sl88 grand and am looking for any kind of tutorial, guide or anything that will help me get it setup and going!
Thanks!
Bill


----------



## mscp (Dec 14, 2019)

Billyw42 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I just bought one of these sl88 grand and am looking for any kind of tutorial, guide or anything that will help me get it setup and going!
> Thanks!
> Bill



Unless you want something highly specific, this MIDI controller is pretty much just plug and play it. If you want, however, to set up your own velocity curves and more, let us know.


----------



## dsblais (Dec 28, 2019)

You made a great choice! As Phil81 wrote, it's very much plug and play (the StudioLogic installation doesn't add anything to normal playing) via USB or MIDI. Have fun!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 28, 2019)

If you install the accompanying software you can tweak all of the settings from your computer, which might make it easier.
I needed to create a custom velocity curve, for example, and the software made that very easy to do.


----------



## dohm (Dec 30, 2019)

I picked up the SL88 grand not too long ago. I really like it. I believe there are some tutorials on the company website.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 30, 2019)

Interesting to see this thread pop up today. I am getting ready to order the SL88 in either the GRAND or STUDIO version. I believe they are identical except or the two different Fatar keypads. If any of you had the chance to play on both, I'd love a comparison on the two different keybeds. I'm not expecting "the best" piano feel, just wanting 88 keys and a step up from "semi-weighted" action as in my Nectar Panorama P6.

(retired guy, muscle educator many years ago, home studio use only with Logic, fairly new to VIs, not a great keyboard player, do have a real grand in the house)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 30, 2019)

BassClef said:


> Interesting to see this thread pop up today. I am getting ready to order the SL88 in either the GRAND or STUDIO version. I believe they are identical except or the two different Fatar keypads. If any of you had the chance to play on both, I'd love a comparison on the two different keybeds. I'm not expecting "the best" piano feel, just wanting 88 keys and a step up from "semi-weighted" action as in my Nectar Panorama P6.
> 
> (retired guy, muscle educator many years ago, home studio use only with Logic, fairly new to VIs, not a great keyboard player, do have a real grand in the house)


I have not played the GRAND, but I did buy the STUDIO, and honestly I can't imagine the GRAND feeling any more 'weighted' or heavy, just more wooden.
The Studio has a heavy action as far as MIDI controllers go. Heavier than my old SL880, I'd say slightly heavier than Doepfer keyboards too. I upgraded from a Nektar Impact LX88+ and it's infinitely better for me.


----------

